# 20' c-hawk



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

20' C Hawk with 2013 115 Yamaha and dual axle bunk trailer. Engine has 280 hours on it and still has warranty until June 2016.

Half tower with controls, full curtains, rod holders galore, 60 gallon fuel tank, nav lights, bilge pumps, extra prop, fish finder, VHF included. 

Boat gets 3MPG and cruises 22-24 knots. WOT is 30 knots. Very economical!! Great river and bay boat. Pics available on request.

Clear title to both boat and trailer. Asking $11,500


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

3 MPG is economical?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah thats not to bad. Mine got 2mpg


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Would love some pictures, this is just what I am looking for. 910-279-6574 if you could text them that would be great.


----------

